# Transmision Leak!!!



## MaximaInMidwest (3 mo ago)

Good morning amazing people of this forum!

I am not a mechanic, but just replaceced this PITA power steering pump and high pressure line.... and changed my transmission fluid (106K)... and after starting and driving my car I started to hear high pitched noise from what it seams like could be tranny...and...I got a leak right from this spot (see attached pictures)

Is it even possible to tackle this at home garage? I do have 5 ton Big Red jacks though ( just in case if it would be helpfull)

Maximas are very painful - but I love to drive them ( weird relationship lol not helathy...but oh well  true love I guess)

Thank you everyone who don't care to paticipate


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to determine if your leak is engine oil or A/T fluid but just looking at the picture, it looks like engine oil. It's a major PITA effort to replace the seal. The tranny needs to be removed in any case.


----------



## MaximaInMidwest (3 mo ago)

Here is a video of the weird growl it make when you sit on the Stop sign and then accelerate.Video


----------



## MaximaInMidwest (3 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> You'll have to determine if your leak is engine oil or A/T fluid but just looking at the picture, it looks like engine oil. It's a major PITA effort to replace the seal. The tranny needs to be removed in any case.


 So I did noticed that left valve cover is leaking heavily on the side of battery. I just replaced it, with a new cover. Probably will buy a better quality cover this time. Wil,l not trust Amazon with parts like that.It was an aftermarket valve cover and gasket. Oil is every where!

Could the sound on thge video be connected to that?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

MaximaInMidwest said:


> So I did noticed that left valve cover is leaking heavily on the side of battery. I just replaced it, with a new cover. Probably will buy a better quality cover this time. Wil,l not trust Amazon with parts like that.It was an aftermarket valve cover and gasket. Oil is every where!


If you didn't use some RTV at all the spots where the gaskets turn sharp angles, there's a good chance you just rolled a gasket and pinched or distorted it. That's pretty much the case with all Nissan rocker covers that use a "channel" type rubber gasket, the corners always need extra sealing.


----------



## MaximaInMidwest (3 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> If you didn't use some RTV at all the spots where the gaskets turn sharp angles, there's a good chance you just rolled a gasket and pinched or distorted it. That's pretty much the case with all Nissan rocker covers that use a "channel" type rubber gasket, the corners always need extra sealing.


I only used where it is changing from flat to curved surface... but not all corners... Funny how now it leaks on the side where I didn't added RTV on the corners. Ughh lol...


----------



## MaximaInMidwest (3 mo ago)

So after wiping it really good and test driving....it didn't show a sign of a transmission fluid.

But it did leaked from valve cover gasket, which I probably overtightened with a wrong torque wrench (was too late I realized it and hoped for the best...ugh...).

But the weird growling sound only happens in Drive mode. Not at the first start. But if I put it in Drive and in Park it would stay. Reverse doesn't have growl.

I took manifold out in the first place to get access to ps high pressure line which is not leaking. Also replaced ps pump, both belts and pcv valve.

Here is the picture of the hose in the back of the manifold when it is growling in park. Maybe it could be connected. Hose seemed under vacuum pressure. (Should it be?)


----------

